

Accounting software for small startups - alphydan
http://renooble.tumblr.com/post/77962234942/accounting-for-small-startups

======
philiphodgen
Please don't squeeze pennies here. Your time is astonishingly valuable. Don't
squander it by doing it yourself.

I am a tax lawyer and have taken multiple accounting courses. I am not
competent.

Software does not solve financial accounting (yet).

Do not hire yourself at $0 per hour. Use Quickbooks for Windows (not the
online piece of crap or the Mac piece of crap). Pay a shit ton for a really
good bookkeeper. Don't cheap out. Do weekly sit down reviews of your money
with the bookkeeper. Fucking mandatory. Or you will financially die.

Personal experience speaking here.

Software will not fix your problem. It won't hit all of the points on your
list. Use a human as glue for lots of little pieces that work well. The bonus
of using a good human brain -- you don't lie to yourself and believe your own
bullshit. You have another person telling you truth.

For receipts use any iPhone app that tracks expenses and lets you take
pictures of the receipts. I use XpenseTrkr. It is adequate.

You're an entrepreneur. You're a CEO. Don't DIY. The moment you DIY you aren't
an entrepreneur anymore. Get Seth Godin Startup School podcast on iTunes.

